# Breeders 'n' Keepers Magazine Vol. 1 Europes Best Breeders



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I've come across something that all shrimp keepers may like 

A first in all shrimp magazine by the famous Chris Lukhaup.

Watch the Video!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I have that one already on its way from Germany, and also another one!
Can't wait to see it, was hoping to have brought it to the BBQ but it didn't arrive in time.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Is this a monthly publication ? What's the sub' cost ?


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*Subscription*



Fishfur said:


> Is this a monthly publication ? What's the sub' cost ?


No subscriptions as of this year.

4 issues should be out this year including a brand new magazine called shrimps gone wild.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

takes forever for it to come snail mail! Mine left Germany on June 10th!
Its about $12+ shipping for each issue, you pay in Euros.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Gennaro Lamba thats the guy who lives in my dad's city back in Italy. I hope to meet him next time I go back  He has 100s of TBs and 1000s of CRS


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

So my German shrimp magazine arrived today! 3 weeks in the mail 

Photos of shrimps are incredible and all of the winners of the Intnl championships are pictured...glorious! Interesting article on Tiger shrimps too!


----------

